# Reccomended CDs!



## godzillaviolist

hello,
I thought I'd start a thread where everyone can reccomend their favorite CDs  I have quite a few, but I'll start with:

Richard Strauss: Don Quixote and Burleske

Conductor: Fritz Reiner
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Soloists:

Antonio Janigro- 'cello
John Preves- viola
John Weicher- violin

******

Havergal Brian: Gothic symphony in D minor.

The Naxos recording. I won't list the conductor or solists or the orchestras as there are many of both! However, everyone in this recording is Slovak, so it's easy to recognise.

******

Add your own!


----------



## Daniel

You did mention the "Gothic symphonie" so often that I must search for it.... 

I will start with some CDs also:

David Oistrakh: Tschaikovsky and Sibelius violin concertos
Conducter: Gennadi Rozhdestvensky

Emil Gilels: Brahms concertos
Conducter: Eugen Jochum

Stephen Hough: Hummel piano concertos
Conducter: Bryden Thomas

Felix Mendelssohn concertos for piano and strings a-minor and doubleconcerto for violin and piano d-minor
Soloists: Andreas Staier (Fortepiano) and Rainer Kussmaul (violin)
Ensemble: Concerto Köln


----------



## Quaverion

Heifetz' "Showpieces"
Gil Shaham's "Devil's Dance"
Heifetz' "Rare and Never-Before-Released Recordings"
Shlomo Mintz' "Paganini 24 Caprices"
Perlman's "Concerto's from My Childhood"
"Itzhak Perlman's Greatest Hits"
The Postal Service's "Give Up" and "Such Great Heights"


----------



## Daniel

Gould: Bach's Goldberg Variations 1981
Milstein or also Mintz: Bach's Partitas and Sonatas


----------



## godzillaviolist

Daniel said:


> You did mention the "Gothic symphonie" so often that I must search for it....


 Sorry, I just sometimes get so enthusiastic about peices of music...  

Also I can reccomend one viola CD ( only one at the moment unfortunatly ):

The recorded viola, volume four of "The history of the viola on record"

There are many different composers and violists on this CD. I don't reccomend the first three volumes, just the fourth volume CDs.


----------



## Daniel

Do you have a favourite violist? In general?


----------



## godzillaviolist

I haven't heard enough  Really, viola reccordings are hard to find. Violists I've heard and liked:

Milan Skampa
Bruno Giuranna
Csaba Erdelyi
Rivka Golani ( she is amazingly virtuosic, Paganini like! )
Yizhak Schotten
Christopher Wellington

I know Primrose is popular, but his tone is awfull; he sounds like a violinist!


----------



## Nox

I'm trying to find a copy of *Nokathula* Ngwenyama's CD. I hear she's fantastic!


----------



## ChamberNut

I have 3 Box sets that I absolutely love, and can fully recommend them:

Beethoven - Complete Symphonies
Chamber Orchestra of Europe - Nickolaus Harnoncourt
Teldec label


Beethoven - Complete String Quartets
Quartetto Italiano
Philips label

Brahms - Orchestral Works
Berliner Phiharmoniker/London Philharmonic Orchestra - Wolfgang Sawallisch
EMI label


----------



## World Violist

I know I may sound insane, but I really like:

Lionel Tertis: Complete Columbia Recordings 1929-1933 (Box Set, 4 CD's)

Jacqueline Du Pre: Favourite Cello Concertos (Box Set, 3 CD's)

Heifetz: Beethoven and Mendelssohn Concerti (1 CD, Living Stereo)

Marlboro Festival 40th Anniversary: Schubert "Trout" Quintet, Mozart Clarinet Quintet, K. 581

Yehudi Menuhin: Bach Sonatas and Partitas (The old one) (That's why I started a new thread about these pieces)


----------



## Don

My favorites:

Bach's WTC - Tureck/DG and BBC
Bach's Goldbergs - Tureck/DG, Gould (81)/Sony, Schiff/ECM
Bach's French Suites - Cates/Music & Arts
Mozart's Great Mass in C minor - Leppard/EMI
Shostakovich's Op. 87 Preludes and Fugues - Nikolayeva/Hyperion & Melodiya
Scriabin's Op. 11 Preludes and Shost. Op. 34 Preludes - Deyanova/Nimbus


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

godzillaviolist said:


> Richard Strauss: Don Quixote and Burleske
> 
> Conductor: Fritz Reiner
> Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra


My "option A" _Don Quixote_! (I suppose that shouldn't be surprising, given my screen name)



Daniel said:


> Gould: Bach's Goldberg Variations


My "option A" Goldberg variations!



World Violist said:


> I know I may sound insane, but I really like Jacqueline Du Pre Favorite Cello Concertos


If that's insane, let me into that asylum! This set can make a person fall in love with Cello playing. Also, be sure to check out the "5 favorite recordings" thread, for lots more top stuff!


----------



## World Violist

I meant that people would find me crazy for putting early 1930's recordings down as my favorites, not the Du Pre.


----------



## mohawk1975

some of my all time favourites: 
Handel Alcina (Hickox with the delectable Arleen Auger)
Rameau Les Indes galantes (Christie)
Rossini Maometto II (Scimone)
Mozart Don Giovanni (Ostman)
Mahler 2 (Klemperer)
Chopin Etudes (Perahia)
Mozart Idomeneo (Gardiner)
Mozart Piano Concertos (Gardiner/Bilson)
Verdi La Traviata (Kleiber)
Rossin Heroines (Bartoli)
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto (Dutoit/Chung)
Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto 1 (Dutoit/Argerich)


----------



## Keemun

Bach - Mass in B Minor (Klemperer/NPO)

Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 (Wand/NGRO)

Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 (Karajan/BPO - 1963)

Brahms - German Requiem (Klemperer/PO)

Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 (Klemperer/NPO)

Bruckner - Symphony No. 7 (Karajan/VPO)

Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 (Boulez/VPO)

Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 (Celibidache/Munich)

Dvorak - Cello Concerto (Rostropovich/Karajan/BPO)

Elgar - Cello Concerto (Du Pre/Barbirolli/LSO)

Mahler - Symphony No. 2 (Mehta/VPO)

Mahler - Symphony No. 9 (Karajan/BPO - live recording)

Shostakovich - String Quartets (Fitzwilliam String Quartet)

Sibelius - Violin Concerto (Kuusisto/Segerstam/Helsinki)

Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto (Kogan/Silvestri/Paris)

Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto (Oistrakh/Ormandy/Philadelphia)


----------



## Manuel

godzillaviolist said:


> I haven't heard enough  Really, viola reccordings are hard to find. Violists I've heard and liked:
> 
> Milan Skampa
> Bruno Giuranna
> Csaba Erdelyi
> Rivka Golani ( she is amazingly virtuosic, Paganini like! )
> Yizhak Schotten
> Christopher Wellington
> 
> I know Primrose is popular, but his tone is awfull; he sounds like a violinist!


So you don't know Lionel Tertius?

Check his amazing commitment to Mozart's K364, with the great Albert Sammons as the other soloist. A clean transfer is available at Naxos.


----------



## opus67

Speaking of K.364, which performances would you guys recommend for this work? I know the one with Perlman, Zukerman and Mehta is available here, but I'm not so sure if there were any others at the store.


----------



## Manuel

opus67 said:


> Speaking of K.364, which performances would you guys recommend for this work? I know the one with Perlman, Zukerman and Mehta is available here, but I'm not so sure if there were any others at the store.


I suggest the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra, with Todd Phillips and Maureen Gallagher.


----------



## Rondo

Mine include:
(no particular order)

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6 (Zander/Philharmonia)
*Sibelius (d minor) and Beethoven (D Major) Vln concertos (Oistrakh/Ormandy/Philadelphia and Francescatti/Walter/Columbia-- respectively)
*Danny Elfman: "Serenada Schizophrana" and "Music for a Darkened Theater" vol. 2
*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 (Blomstedt/San Francisco SO)
*Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 4 and 6 (Walter/Columbia)
*Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 (Barenboim/Berlin)
*Sibelius: Complete Box Set of Symphonies-- (Kamu/Berlin 1-4; Karajan/Berlin 5-7)

On the topic of albums, I have been searching for a decent recording of Mahler's 9th (the only one of which I do not have a recording), and have been _leaning_ toward the 1995 release of the Walter/Vienna PO recording. Anyone's fav's include that one, by any chance?


----------



## Manuel

Eric683 said:


> *Danny Elfman: "Serenada Schizophrana" and "Music for a Darkened Theater" vol. 2


I'll explore this cds. Thank you for bringing them up.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Eric683 said:


> *Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 (Barenboim/Berlin)


 Is that the Haas or Nowak edition? (yeah, I know I could look it up- but it's more fun to _discuss_ it than to research it )



Eric683 said:


> On the topic of albums, I have been searching for a decent recording of Mahler's 9th (the only one of which I do not have a recording), and have been _leaning_ toward the 1995 release of the Walter/Vienna PO recording. Anyone's fav's include that one, by any chance?


I have the Solti/Chicago & the Tennstedt/London Phil. recordings of it. I'm kind of a Solti fan, but I think the Tennstedt performance is something extra.


----------



## Rondo

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Is that the Haas or Nowak edition? (yeah, I know I could look it up- but it's more fun to _discuss_ it than to research it )


It's the Haas Ed. I also have the Wand/Berlin performance (Haas, as well). I like them both, but some interpretable elements for the Barenboim version pushes it over the the other for me.

Ive considered getting Solti/Chicago for the Mahler symphonies...it's definitely a highly-regarded cycle! But...Im a Walter fan, myself.


----------



## Handel

I am listening an interesting CD:

Handel's Acis and Galatea arranged by Mozart. (Pinnock, English Concert, Archiv)


----------

